# Rail ties



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Anyone know of a good place to buy wood rail ties?? I found a couple places online one had 500 for 6.95 not bad but 8.89 shipping?? I have a project that I want to do(I may even try my hand at hand laying track) but at the price they want for shipping that's just craziness.:smilie_daumenneg:

Thanks.


----------



## 1905dave (Sep 18, 2016)

I buy Kappler ties.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*DIY ties*



bewhole said:


> Anyone know of a good place to buy wood rail ties?? I found a couple places online one had 500 for 6.95 not bad but 8.89 shipping?? I have a project that I want to do(I may even try my hand at hand laying track) but at the price they want for shipping that's just craziness.:smilie_daumenneg:
> 
> Thanks.


bewhole:

You could use wooden "kitchen matches" they are certainly cheap enough, and you should be able to buy them at a local store; so no shipping! Do be sure and cut the heads off. I wouldn't want you to have a scale wildfire on your railroad!:laugh:
Commercially Campbell scale models used to make them, at least in HO-scale. I don't know if they are still available though.

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

I never thought of doing that. Thanks!! I checked out Campbell scale models and they have really NICE stuff but they do not make the ties anymore.
Thanks again!!:thumbsup:


----------

